# Banjo Minnow



## Brower

well i have seen this lure everywhere and i always thought it was just another one of those "as seen on tv" things. well my uncle who stopped fishing(bummer  ) gave me it to try out. since it hadnt been opened i figured it was just as i thought

but after some crappy fishing i tryed it and started catching bass and crappie left and right

has anyone else had any luck with the Banjo Minnow??


----------



## Johnny

I bought a set of these years ago at Target. they came with a bunch of different colored minnows and frogs. I never used the minnows, just the frogs. When using the frogs I always got the bass to strike.


----------



## Invector

I had a hand me down set that had passed hands like 8 times. Never caught a thing on it. Now I do think the frogs would work great. I sold most of mine off but kept a few for using as trailers on Bucktails just to give it somthing different, hasnt worked yet.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards

I was never impressed with 'em. I still have the frogs, but have lost all of the hooks and such over time. The frogs get tossed out now and again with some succes, but I have better working tackle than the banjo minnows.

What was the other one, the "flying lure"? <My brother had soem, never did much for him either....


----------



## Invector

But the incredible flying lure actually looked cool in the water...unlike the banjo. Its funny how things will catch us insted of fish. I picked up a few lures by preditech (think thats who they are anyways) just to find a lure with diff vibration, action and profile. Well they have been less then a super lure but have had a few fish hit them. BUT on the package it says that the lip of the lure is so advanced that it can feel the water displacement and turbulance made by a fish when it swings at it and misses. uke: uke: uke: is what I did when I seen that on the lable. So you could say it was not a total wash. :lol:


----------



## jamesavp

Banjo minnow= They work if you use them long enough. My dad caught a 7lb large mouth on one working it weedless like a dying shad.

I use zoom super flukes weedless and I cant keep fish off of them.

I saw an episode of Infisherman where they were using banjo minnows to catch huge northern in Canada by fishing them on the bottom with the weights on the head. they simply twitched them every now and then while spot fishing for the 50inch northern. Do Banjo minnows work? I would have to say yes but there are other baits out there that can give you the injured minnow immitation. Ex are Zoom super fluke, Manns shadow, bass assassins, strike king has a floating kind.


----------

